# Where can I get my DS fixed?



## AuroraSuicune (Mar 26, 2009)

Is it possible to get my DS fixed somewhere? Because my DS is destroyed. The touch screen is scratched, the L button is jammed, there are dents on the back, some rubbery thing on the left side of the top hand screen is gone, AND...it's impossible to put any of my DS games in the slot without it popping out again -_-''. No wonder my mom told me to get myself a DS case T.T


----------



## Rotomize (Mar 27, 2009)

I highly doubt you could get it fixed. It'd be best to just buy a new DS if your old one is that screwed up.


----------



## Dewgong (Mar 27, 2009)

Either buy a new DS, or send it in to Nintendo if it still has warranty.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 28, 2009)

yeek... I'd get a new DS. They're a lot cheaper than what they used to be, after all.


----------



## cthulu42sabaj (Apr 12, 2009)

wait for a DSi if you still haven't gotten/fixed your old ds.
:)
><((((*>


----------

